# Quietside Tankless Heaters



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

Have any of you had any experience using Quietside tank-less heating units. My supplier just got some in and they are trying to push them. Just looking for some pros or cons and experience with them in the field. 
Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

Mr Plumber said:


> Have any of you had any experience using Quietside tank-less heating units. My supplier just got some in and they are trying to push them. Just looking for some pros or cons and experience with them in the field.
> Thanks:thumbsup:


Never heard of them.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Mr Plumber said:


> Have any of you had any experience using Quietside tank-less heating units. My supplier just got some in and they are trying to push them. Just looking for some pros or cons and experience with them in the field.
> Thanks:thumbsup:


Don't buy them ... I ripped quit a few out already ..


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Junkity junk junk junk


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

johntheplumber said:


> Never heard of them.


That's funny cause their Midwest sales office is in Fort Worth.


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

ZL700 said:


> That's funny cause their Midwest sales office is in Fort Worth.


Huh. You would of thought that they would be begging me to install their product.


----------



## mightypipe (Dec 22, 2012)

johntheplumber said:


> Huh. You would of thought that they would be begging me to install their product.


The smart dogs know not to sh-t where they sleep...


----------

